# gigabyte chassis



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

hey i'm planning to buy a gigabyte gz-g2. is it a good case since i'll be using it for gaming. is the quality of the plastic good?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cases are a more personal choice based on cosmetic preference and functionality. I like the cooler master cases for their good quality builds while still looking good, being highly functional cases at a reasonable price. Also, optimal cooling is one intake fan at the front and one exhaust fan at the rear. For a good mod sized case (depending on your budget) I like the CM690 II Advanced.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Burto87 said:


> Cases are a more personal choice based on cosmetic preference and functionality. I like the cooler master cases for their good quality builds while still looking good, being highly functional cases at a reasonable price. Also, optimal cooling is one intake fan at the front and one exhaust fan at the rear. For a good mod sized case (depending on your budget) I like the CM690 II Advanced.


As above. :thumb:

Antec, Corsair and Thermaltake also make good cases imo.

What's your budget? Perhaps we can suggest some.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It appears to be a decent case but the Gigabyte cases I've seen are not the best build quality. That is a discontinued model so if the price is right, and you like it, it should be fine.


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for answering.


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

what about thermaltake cases. do they have good build quality?just asking.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Coolermaster-Antec-ThermalTake all have some good cases.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't forget Fractal Design; especially if you like the smooth. clean look. Sometimes a bit pricey but well designed and rock solid, with many options often not included in less expensive cases.


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

how about the thermaltake v3 black . it's the best case that fits my budget.
does it have a usb 3.0 port?
and most importantly, will a sapphire hd 7770 oc fit in the case?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

No USB 3.0

Plenty of room for all but the very largest cards.


----------

